# Is she a purebred holland lop?



## thetwobunnies (Nov 13, 2012)

So i bought this baby holland lop on saturday and the breeder (who isnt the best breeder out there ) told me that she is an 8 week old holland lop female, and that she is a purebred but NOT show quality. but i asked some other people and they said she is "definitely not a purebred" here are some pictures and her parents. i emailed the breeder and she said that she does not breed mixes and she used to show, but stopped. she is part of the arba but still seems a bit irresponsible for many reasons. 

i know her face isnt totally flat but then again she is not show quality in the least! 
i am taking her to the vet tomorrow though for a checkup, and a skinscrape test because i think she has mites, and a possible x ray cause dropped her, she is acting completely fine and is doing those mini zoomies and binkies but she could still be injured and not know it/ feel it? i dont know.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pamnock (Nov 13, 2012)

Type can vary widely in purebreds, so it is certainly possible that your rabbit is purebred.


----------



## thetwobunnies (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm no expert on breeds, but body-wise she looks similar to my holland at that age (who is definitely purebred but presumably not show-quality)

here's Gaz at about 10 weeks old (her fur is mussed up... my lionhead got her head stuck in a NIC grid and I tried to use cooking oil to get her free, then my lop kept lying on top of her in the carrier going to the vet so they both ended up oily and in need of washcloth baths, heh):


----------



## thetwobunnies (Nov 13, 2012)

aw cute! another thing i realized is that her fur isnt as fluffy as other holland lop babies, her brother has extremely fluffy fur but i didnt get him because i already have a neutered male at home and its harder to bond male/male than it is female/male


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol Gaz was like "how come Nala getz all da attention?"


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 13, 2012)

Whether or not a rabbit is purebred can't be determined phenotypically. Like Pam said, type varies- even within the same litter. Only a pedigree can tell you what's in the lineage, assuming the integrity of the documents wasn't compromised.

One example of how our vision can deceive is in the case of fuzzy Hollands. Some lines of Holland Lops carry what is called the "fuzzy gene." In this case, babies will occasionally pop up with a wool coat. Without any knowledge of the lineage, a person could look at one of these rabbits and call it an American Fuzzy Lop. In fact, it could even be shown and win an award as an American Fuzzy Lop when it is 100% Holland Lop.

Your rabbit and its parents do have the features of Holland Lops. I think it's safe to trust the breeder's words on lineage.


----------



## thetwobunnies (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks! her brother has extremely fluffy fur, which is strange since my bunny's fur is very "thin" and not fluffy but it does differ from bun to bun! i will take the breeder's word for it! some people on a different forum told me she was "definitely not a purebred" so i just wanted some 2nd thoughts!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 13, 2012)

lol yea here is a picture of my friends fuzzy holland!


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 14, 2012)

Sarah is that even a real rabbit? Where is the face?


----------



## melbaby80 (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like a pure holland to me. I have a 7 month old holland.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 18, 2012)

These pictures just confirm that baby Holland Lops are the cutest things on the planet. Round belly, floppy ears, major fluff, big round head, poofy tail, wiggly noselet. Too adorable!


----------



## melbaby80 (Nov 18, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> These pictures just confirm that baby Holland Lops are the cutest things on the planet. Round belly, floppy ears, major fluff, big round head, poofy tail, wiggly noselet. Too adorable!



Cutest bunnies for sure! :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 18, 2012)

It's a funny thing, but litter mates can look identical to each other or previous litters and others look like they come from a different line altogether.


----------

